# Transformers Movie



## couscous74 (Jul 17, 2006)

We were talking about Starscream a few weeks back...
Just saw this trailer today. Don't get to see much but it looks interesting.

http://www.transformersmovie.com/


----------



## Marco (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah Maria (the SO) was telling me about it last night and I went bananas. I can't wait till it come out! I saw this yesterdayThat actually looks like optimus's eye on the front! I think that little camera guy on the movie trailer is the little buggy in optimus's trailer.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 17, 2006)

I had heard that they were making this. But when I went to see the Pirates OTC II this weekend, they played the teaser. You could hear every guy in the theater about the age of 30 moan with giddy delight when the autobots logo appeared. My wife rolled her eyes, so now I have to see it.


----------



## Marco (Jul 17, 2006)

I wonder if Unicron's coming back. That would be so sweet.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 17, 2006)

I am just afraid they are going to turn Soundwave into an iPod.  

If he doesn't shoot Ravage and Laserbeak out I will be


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 17, 2006)

Uh... not just guys... I saw the teaser and screamed.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 17, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Uh... not just guys... I saw the teaser and screamed.


That was probably really awkward for everyone else in the theatre. Good going.


----------



## Heather (Jul 17, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> But when I went to see the Pirates OTC II this weekend...



What? no report? you were supposed to have a new Pirate on Pirate action report for me! errr, I mean us...right. Us. Come ON...plank action please - hop to! 


:arrr:


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## couscous74 (Jul 17, 2006)

I found another trailer. This one's got a revamped version of the Transformers song.

http://www.zippyvideos.com/3421131171860366/p4-the-transformers/original


----------



## Marco (Jul 17, 2006)

Marcus just saw the J.D. below your name. Did you pass your test?

Does anyone know if their using the new fangled transformers?? or are they using the g1's???


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 17, 2006)

Marco said:


> Marcus just saw the J.D. below your name. Did you pass your test?
> 
> Does anyone know if their using the new fangled transformers?? or are they using the g1's???



The exam is next week. A week from tomorrow actually. Panic is setting in, so I procrastinate by googling transformers movie stuff... Anyways, came across this info here:
http://www.ntfa.net/ntfa/movie/index.php
Don't know how reliable the source is, but at least we definitely get a few Gen1 characters like Starscream and Bumblebee.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 17, 2006)

Ha ha. I love the list of transformers on that page.

Car, car, car, truck, car, tank, jet, helicopter, utility vehicle, car, car, GIANT SCORPION.

Which of these things just doesn't belong.


----------



## Marco (Jul 17, 2006)

Marcus, good luck on the test. I'm sure you'll do fine. Sifting around through transformers info is the best way to go oke:


----------



## Marco (May 31, 2007)

Saw this trailer at shrek 3 this past weekend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feOwAB9TpEA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8h5M-Xl5lY&mode=related&search=

Looks like the robots wont be modeled to the G1's. 
I'm excited and disappointed at the same time.

This was on you tube but I doubt its in the movie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbK9rGhFYmQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## the jive turkey (May 31, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akNJ6S2UqsE


----------



## Marco (May 31, 2007)

that optimus prime costume is awesome!


----------



## Bolero (May 31, 2007)

What are transformers?


----------



## couscous74 (May 31, 2007)

Transformers, 
More than meets the eye!

Autobots wage their battle to destroy the evil forces of the Decepticons. 

Transformers, 
Robots in diguise.
Tranformers,
More than meets the eye.

Tranformers!


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2007)

Oh you youngsters! I remember when winky-dink was the cooliest! Decepticons was just a kids gang that beat up students in Bklyn!


----------

